# SIM card blocked?



## balanga (May 9, 2021)

I was using a SIM card in a 4G router yesterday and it was working fine for most of the day but now it doesn't want to connect. Just tried it in my laptop and constantly see 'Connecting...' 
Now I've put the card in my phone and have switched on tethering and it looks as though it's working. 

Can I tell if the telco is only allowing access via a telephone?

I have a program called Mobile Broadband SMS Toolkit. Would this indicate some sort of status of the SIM? ie why it won't connect while in my laptop?


----------



## astyle (May 12, 2021)

Just to get you straight: this router/modem device allows you to put in a SIM card and connect to the 4G cellular network for Internet access? 

I think you have to put the card into some sort of adapter before stuffing it into a laptop. I also think you may be on the right track in troubleshooting and thinking that "telco is only allowing access via a telephone". I suspect this is something more technical - like the modem refusing to work if the card has an actual phone number programmed in. I'd suggest that you connect with the telco and keep pressing for answers.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 12, 2021)

It is not allowed to bind a gsm-number to a type of device.


----------



## balanga (May 12, 2021)

astyle said:


> Just to get you straight: this router/modem device allows you to put in a SIM card and connect to the 4G cellular network for Internet access?
> 
> I think you have to put the card into some sort of adapter before stuffing it into a laptop. I also think you may be on the right track in troubleshooting and thinking that "telco is only allowing access via a telephone". I suspect this is something more technical - like the modem refusing to work if the card has an actual phone number programmed in. I'd suggest that you connect with the telco and keep pressing for answers.


Yes, I'm putting a SIM card into 4G router/modem and it connects to the cellular network. I can also put it in my laptop and that also connects. Rather it did do last week but was having the problems I mentioned in my post over the weekend. However it has been working non stop without problem since Monday.

I'm reluctant to contact the telco because the salesman I spoke to told me it was *not* a data SIM hence the concern I had last week.... but salesmen are not technical, and might not have a clue. Maybe he was trying to get me on a more expensive 'data' contract. FUD usually works like that.


----------



## balanga (May 12, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> It is not allowed to bind a gsm-number to a type of device.


Not really sure what you mean. Please explain.


----------



## Crivens (May 12, 2021)

Usually data-only is cheaper that the whole spectrum?


----------



## astyle (May 12, 2021)

balanga said:


> Yes, I'm putting a SIM card into 4G router/modem and it connects to the cellular network. I can also put it in my laptop and that also connects. Rather it did do last week but was having the problems I mentioned in my post over the weekend. However it has been working non stop without problem since Monday.
> 
> I'm reluctant to contact the telco because the salesman I spoke to told me it was *not* a data SIM hence the concern I had last week.... but salesmen are not technical, and might not have a clue. Maybe he was trying to get me on a more expensive 'data' contract. FUD usually works like that.


I'd suggest exploring other alternatives for Internet access... in my area, there are cell phone towers, and it's possible to get Internet access in the same way as you do (via a SIM card), but my place opted to connect to TV cable for Internet access, because it's overall cheaper per month. Yeah, it will take thinking with a spreadsheet before deciding on what works for you. There's also modems that connect to ground phone lines for Internet access, but they used to be pretty problematic. And finally - this may be an excuse to try fiber optics (if available). I generally stay away from SIM card-based Internet access, because telcos have sneaky ways of running up the bill if you're not paying attention.


----------



## balanga (May 12, 2021)

Crivens said:


> Usually data-only is cheaper that the whole spectrum?


I was told otherwise. I guess it depends on the provider and what offers they are putting on.


----------



## balanga (May 12, 2021)

astyle said:


> I'd suggest exploring other alternatives for Internet access... in my area, there are cell phone towers, and it's possible to get Internet access in the same way as you do (via a SIM card), but my place opted to connect to TV cable for Internet access, because it's overall cheaper per month. Yeah, it will take thinking with a spreadsheet before deciding on what works for you. There's also modems that connect to ground phone lines for Internet access, but they used to be pretty problematic. And finally - this may be an excuse to try fiber optics (if available). I generally stay away from SIM card-based Internet access, because telcos have sneaky ways of running up the bill if you're not paying attention.


I have been waiting for fibre-optic for a few years now and am constantly being told it will be real soon now. Some houses in nearby streets have had it for over a year. I previously had a phone line and used an ADSL modem, but the ISP doubled it's price and I resigned. The speed was dreadful anyway only around 2Mb/s, and believe it or not I can get upto 6Mb/s via 4G, and '_5G is on its way'_. Not only that but I have access in many parts of the world so am not stuck to a phone line. As for costs, I got a pretty good deal - was told I had unlimited data, but I'll see how that really works out in due course.


----------



## covacat (May 12, 2021)

sometimes the sim (that you get with your fixed broadband contract or "fixed" voice) is cell locked (usable only in some cells around your "contract" address)
and cellular unlimited traffic is usually BS (they throttle you to death when you reach your monthly quota)

hopefully they are better in your area


----------

